# Fake Friends



## loveiseverything (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it me, or do you feel like you sometimes just bother all your friends and they really just find you annoying?


----------



## howmuchforhapppy (Nov 19, 2010)

that's how i always feel when it comes to my "friends". :/


----------



## eagle17 (Jan 14, 2011)

I definitely feel that the majority of school friendships are FAKE. That is why I dislike most of my peers at school.


----------



## DanCNG (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't call my friends "Friends" more like people who I stand with 2 stop myself looking like a nobody (which I am)


----------



## naataliee (Apr 2, 2010)

I always feel like this.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I feel like that a lot. I get way too attached to my friends, and slightly depressed when they do things with other friends. I don't think they understand that.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's why I only have 2 friends at the moment. 
They're like the only ones I can tell that actually like me and aren't annoyed by me. It's really sad though because last year I got really close with this girl. I even like told her this year how I missed her and thought she was amazing and then she told me I was like one of her closest friends. well what happened to that? I bore her (she's told me on two separate occasions that my conversation was boring and you can tell by the way she acts when I'm boring her, she makes it plain and obvious) and I can tell I annoy her. Last year, maybe she actually liked my company cause we hung out and talked all the time and we texted a lot but this year whenever I try to text her she'll text back once or not at all. It makes me cry because I kind of thought we'd be friends forever. I really liked her. And I could tell her anything and everything and not to mention she made me laugh so freaking hard. I haven't laughed that hard since. Okay so now I'm kind of like ranting or venting or w/e, sorry. 
With all my past friends when I used to have a lot more friends than two (but could still count them all on one or two hands) I always felt like the outcast. My whole life since elementary school I felt like an outcast. I could tell my friends didn't like me and were annoyed by me. In elementary school I only had as many friends as I did because this one girl named Elizabeth pitied me. I was known by everyone in my school for being a loser and basically everyone in school picked on me (and people even physically bullied me up until high school) but Elizabeth and her friends. And people often called me annoying so it's not like I imagine it. This post is probably annoying.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> That's why I only have 2 friends at the moment.
> They're like the only ones I can tell that actually like me and aren't annoyed by me. It's really sad though because last year I got really close with this girl. I even like told her this year how I missed her and thought she was amazing and then she told me I was like one of her closest friends. well what happened to that? I bore her (she's told me on two separate occasions that my conversation was boring and you can tell by the way she acts when I'm boring her, she makes it plain and obvious) and I can tell I annoy her. Last year, maybe she actually liked my company cause we hung out and talked all the time and we texted a lot but this year whenever I try to text her she'll text back once or not at all. It makes me cry because I kind of thought we'd be friends forever. I really liked her. And I could tell her anything and everything and not to mention she made me laugh so freaking hard. I haven't laughed that hard since. Okay so now I'm kind of like ranting or venting or w/e, sorry.
> With all my past friends when I used to have a lot more friends than two (but could still count them all on one or two hands) I always felt like the outcast. My whole life since elementary school I felt like an outcast. I could tell my friends didn't like me and were annoyed by me. In elementary school I only had as many friends as I did because this one girl named Elizabeth pitied me. I was known by everyone in my school for being a loser and basically everyone in school picked on me (and people even physically bullied me up until high school) but Elizabeth and her friends. And people often called me annoying so it's not like I imagine it. This post is probably annoying.


I've always been the outcast in elementary through high school..so I can relate to that part. Even when I attempt to converse with others, I get that "yeah whatever look" or something that shows boredom



DanCNG said:


> I wouldn't call my friends "Friends" more like people who I stand with 2 stop myself looking like a nobody (which I am)


Lol, me too. This is what I do at lunch, in order to stop not let people notice that I'm alone.



eagle17 said:


> I definitely feel that the majority of school friendships are FAKE. That is why I dislike most of my peers at school.


True..especially the ones in high school.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I had random friends in high school, never connected with anyone, so i guess they were fake friends, never asked if I wanted to hang out with their friends or anything, This led to not having friends nowadays


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah you can tell who friends are from those who don't care. If a friend comes to see you and want's to do stuff together and you do the same that's a friend. People I know don't come here I go to them which I don't bother often.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, definately.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Essentially yeah, and in fact I think I make things worse for everyone around me. I have good intentions and I want to help but... I just make things worse. I had a bit of a scruff today when a friend told me I was biting her head off for replying to an opinion. I wasn't, I was only trying to explain myself. 

Sometimes I think I should learn to shut up and go away forever so I don't bother anyone ever again, it might be better.


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate how people approach you,start talking to you,but when you try to talk to them they almost ignore you or they just go to someone else.

Those are fake friends,why do they even befriend you if they don't really wanna be friends.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

The majority of my "friends" are just people who feel so bad for me that they try to hang out with me to make me feel better. I actually start feeling bad for them because they have to be friends with me because of their general kindness for everybody. This is where it get stupid. I like how they pity me and sit with me at lunch so I'm not alone, but I know they will eventually get tired of my boring attitude, so I avoid them so I can limit how much they suffer for my sake. I'm such a freak


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya, sometimes I feel a lot of the invites I get are based off pity. I'm friends with people now because I use to be, if that makes any sense. Haven't made a new friend in a long time. 
Often enough I hang with people I dislike just to feel social, even if I'm bored out of my mind.


----------

